# Wymagania KVM - procek

## Yatmai

Zainteresowało mnie KVM, które pojawiło się niedawno w jajku. Zapytałem google, ładnie mi opisało, że to nowy sposób wirtualizacji, porównywalny w prędkości do natywnie odpalonego systemu. Brzmi fajnie, pomyślałem, że nie szkodzi spróbować.

```
zeratul ~ # modprobe kvm-amd

FATAL: Error inserting kvm_amd (/lib/modules/2.6.20-morph9/kernel/drivers/kvm/kvm-amd.ko): Operation not supported

zeratul ~ #  
```

Przejrzałem opis w kernelu i jeszcze raz stronkę z googli, w obu wspominają o dosyć nowych prockach i o AMD-V. Wbiłem na stronkę amd, tam oczywiście ładne lanie wody co to jest to amd-v i wpis, że technologia jest dostępna w Opteronach drugiej generacji.....

....eee demonem szybkości mój Sempron na s754 może nie jest, ale czy jest aż tak stary że nie łapie się do "w miarę nowych" ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Raku

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> ....eee demonem szybkości mój Sempron na s754 może nie jest, ale czy jest aż tak stary że nie łapie się do "w miarę nowych" ? 

 

z takim prockiem to możesz pojechać co najwyżej do muzeum, a nie wirtualizować  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

No bez przesady, tak to by 3/4 forum trzeba było do muzeum wysłać  :Razz: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

Do wirtualizacji najlepiej by mieć athlon64 x2(turionx2) albo c2d z obsługą wirtualizacji. Wtedy jeden rdzeń zostaje dla gen2 a drugi dla wirtualizowanego systemu. Co de dzielonego cache w c2d może być róznie:)

----------

## Raku

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> No bez przesady, tak to by 3/4 forum trzeba było do muzeum wysłać 

 

mi chodzi wyłącznie o wirtualizację przy pomocy KVM.

Sam mam Athlona XP 1600+ na SocketA  :Smile: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> No bez przesady, tak to by 3/4 forum trzeba było do muzeum wysłać 

 Smuteczek.  :Razz:  Pewnie KVM korzysta z technologi wirtualizacyjnych wbudowanych procek - w AMD to się chyba Pacifia nazywa. W Semproniku raczej tego nie masz.  :Wink:  Ale wiesz... zawsze możesz wziąść lutownicę w garść i jedziesz, stary...  :Razz: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

>  *Art.root wrote:*   No bez przesady, tak to by 3/4 forum trzeba było do muzeum wysłać  Smuteczek.  Pewnie KVM korzysta z technologi wirtualizacyjnych wbudowanych procek - w AMD to się chyba Pacifia nazywa. W Semproniku raczej tego nie masz.  Ale wiesz... zawsze możesz wziąść lutownicę w garść i jedziesz, stary... 

 

LoL

----------

## vermaden

Jezeli chodzi o procki AMD to maja AMD-V poczawszy od Athlonow64 na AM2:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_Athlon_64_microprocessors

Czyli mowiac w skrocie jezeli masz podstawke AM2 lub nowsza [Socket F].

Smeprony nie maja AMD-V nawet na AM2:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_Sempron_microprocessors

Jezeli chodzi o Pentiumy to minimum Pentium D 65nm model 9xx:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Pentium_D_microprocessors

Tak samo z Pentium EE, tez tylko w 65nm.

Core Solo/Duo maja poza pierwszymi wersjami Core Solo:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Core_microprocessors

Core 2 Duo maja wszystkie jak leci ale nie ma ich seria 4xxx:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Core_2_microprocessors

Co do starszych prockow to zostaje vmware/qemu/virtualbox ja z braku wyboru uzywam qemu i daje rade na AthlonXP 2000+.

----------

## m010ch

Myślę, iż na większość pytań odpowie FAQ na wiki KVM.

----------

## Yatmai

Kurde pobawiłbym się tym, ale wymieniać procka dla samego kvm to głupota, bo przy obecnym mocy mi nie brakuje  :Very Happy: 

A skoro już przy wirtualizacji jesteśmy, jest jeszcze qemu i kqemu. Chciałbym zapytać czy ma to takie same (podobne) problemy choćby z kartą graficzną jak vmware ?

....PS. chyba jednak poszukam tej lutownicy   :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

Moved from Polish to Polish OTW.

Tu chyba bardziej ten temat pasuje.

A wracając do niego: Art.root - jakie masz problemy z grafiką pod vmware i czy zainstalowałeś vmware-tools w tej problematycznej wirtualce?

----------

## Yatmai

Nie chciało mi zainstalować driverów do mojego GF66 GT.

vmware-tools szukałem ale po drodze natknąłem się na tekst, że i tak pozwala to na emulacje jakiejś lipnej grafiki więc odpuściłem.

----------

## Raku

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Nie chciało mi zainstalować driverów do mojego GF66 GT.
> 
> vmware-tools szukałem ale po drodze natknąłem się na tekst, że i tak pozwala to na emulacje jakiejś lipnej grafiki więc odpuściłem.

 

instalacja vmware-tools poprawia wydajność wirtualizowanego windowsa - IMO warto zainstalować.

----------

## Yatmai

A pozwoli mi to na odpalenie nowszych gier ?  :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> A pozwoli mi to na odpalenie nowszych gier ? 

 

nie pozwoli wcale na uruchomienie gier - vmware nie obsługuje akceleracji 3D. Podobno wersja beta vmware-workstation 6 ma już obsługiwać direct x.

----------

## Yatmai

No i stąd moje pytanie czy qemu/kqemu też ma ten problem ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> No i stąd moje pytanie czy qemu/kqemu też ma ten problem ? 

 

kiedy go używałem (ok. pół roku - rok temu), to tak. Karta graficzna, jaką oferował to jakiś skiepszczony trident  :Wink: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Teraz to jest jakiś marny Cirrus

----------

## Yatmai

Eh, może gdyby nV otwarła sterowniki sytuacja by się poprawiła....

Btw. jeśli dobrze zrozumiałem system odpalony z KVM działa jako "zwykły" proces, czy więc jest realna szansa, że będzie korzystał z linuksowych driverów do grafiki ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

czy ktos moze mi powiedziec o co chodzi?

```

#qemu-system-x86_64 -no-acpi -m 256 -cdrom obraz.iso -hda hda.img -boot d 

open /dev/kvm: No such file or directory

Could not initialize KVM, will disable KVM support

```

pomimo wkompilowania kvm w kernel, skompilowania qemu i kvm?

----------

## Raku

 *Poe wrote:*   

> czy ktos moze mi powiedziec o co chodzi?

 

procesor nie obsługuje wirtualizacji?

----------

## Yatmai

Aaa wlasnie, jak to sprawdzic ? /proc/cpuinfo ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   czy ktos moze mi powiedziec o co chodzi? 
> 
> procesor nie obsługuje wirtualizacji?

 

teoretycznie jest na liscie supportowanych. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_Athlon_64_microprocessors#Mobile_Athlon_64 6. od góry. (albo 7.)

mknodem stworzylem w /dev kvm, i wtedy wywala ze kernel jest za stary do obslugi kvm :] (2.6.20-ck1)

----------

